# Duramax Chip/tuner



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

The warranty on my truck expired in June so I'm ready to add a tuner and possibly exhaust and cool air intake. What do you other duramax owners have or recommend? I'm not sure if I want to remove the DPF or not, I'm open to suggestions. Where I'm from, emissions are not much of a concern, but could become a problem when I travel across state lines. Thanks.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I recommend selling the Chevy and buying a Ram Cummins.










Regard, Glenn


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have the edge evolution for my ford


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

EFI Live by a good tuner.....don't ask me how I know.....


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

LaydBack said:


> EFI Live by a good tuner.....don't ask me how I know.....


Laydback - Which tuner and exhaust do you have? I have been looking at Idaho Rob tunes? Know anything about his tunes?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Wyo-Backer said:


> EFI Live by a good tuner.....don't ask me how I know.....


Laydback - Which tuner and exhaust do you have? I have been looking at Idaho Rob tunes? Know anything about his tunes?
[/quote]

Traded the truck, but it was Idaho Rob's tunes(modified stock, towing (+50), mileage (+80), hot (+110), and hot (+150 use at your own risk), transgo jr., Transynd fluid, Silverline 4" downpipe back w/ flow thru muffler, PCV reroute, Edged CTS display, and a very wicked hiss. What an attitude change it gave the truck. I was getting 12+ MPH towing the Outback. I also managed to never limp it. I went thru Tyler at meyerperformance.com. I think I've seen your avatar over on duramxforum.com.


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

I love the Banks Economind tuner on my Duramax.

I added their air intake, intercooler boost tube, & tuner only. Have not changed the exhaust or intercooler.

The air intake added about 1 mpg, the tuner added about 1/2 mpg, but improved the driveability immensely.

Stock - the truck feels heavy & sluggish from 0-15 mph. With the tuner that goes away completely.

In a 40 mph roll-on it REALLY makes a difference (ie; passing). I don't want to drive my truck stock any more, and I am NOT an aggressive driver. The interface is through a dash mounted pda and has 6 levels of tuning. Best fuel economy seems to be level 4 or 5 for me if i drive sanely.

This tuner does not flash the programming on the truck - it intercepts the signals & modifies them. When unbolted the truck remains as it was. Lots of safety features built into the software.

If you buy - buy directly from Banks - that way Banks will service you directly. They do not offer service for units bought through aftermarket channels - you must go back to who you bought it from.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here ya go!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Here ya go!


Lets not brand war, please.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeeeaahh Sorry about that.

Some people can't handle light hearted ribbing. So sorry if I offended the original poster, that was never intended and I certainly hope that it wasn't for a second considered that way.....

My sincere and deepest AND final apologies.....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Yeeeaahh Sorry about that.
> 
> Some people can't handle light hearted ribbing. So sorry if I offended the original poster, that was never intended and I certainly hope that it wasn't for a second considered that way.....
> 
> My sincere and deepest AND final apologies.....


You never know what the straw will be that will cause things to go from "light hearted ribbing" to some truly unacceptable next level. Sure some small groups can dig each other all day long and even larger groups can where ribbing is just the first step to gutting as the SOP. There is a desire, to not go there from here. It never hurts to just remind people (not just you Eric but everyone) to not start something that can and some times does get to the point that we have to finish.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont think you see much in gains with out DPF removal - at least not yet....... Current hardware means non street legal







DPF removal ...... to fed regulations....but depends on where you live on whether you need to be concerned legally.......

DPF removal will give you gains and wake your truck up







amazingly - You need to buy now to do that - as only on the shelf tuners are being sold to do that ....... Tuner companies are getting hounded by EPA not to sell unless proven they are off street or out of country vehicles........

There will be in the coming months newer street legal tuners that are working with DPF present tuning .......and talks of free'r flowing after market DPF systems ........ Personally i believe you see more frequent regens with DPF present tuning ..........

If you are considering going the DPF removal route ............. well your window of opportunity is closing rapidly - you need to decide that first and foremost.........

My wonderful Baby


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> Yeeeaahh Sorry about that.
> 
> Some people can't handle light hearted ribbing. So sorry if I offended the original poster, that was never intended and I certainly hope that it wasn't for a second considered that way.....
> 
> My sincere and deepest AND final apologies.....


No apology necessary and no offense taken, just good clean fun. Everybody has their preferred brand, I just prefer my Duramax because it will blow your doors off! Ha.


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

clarkely said:


> I dont think you see much in gains with out DPF removal - at least not yet....... Current hardware means non street legal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those pics, sweet rig. I've been working with Alligator performance. I'm looking at ATP EFI tuner with Idaho Rob tunes, 4" downpipe back exhaust, PCV reroute, and EGR blocker. I think they are giving me a pretty good deal at about a $1k with free shipping. I'm going to wait on the aftermarket down pipe, gauges and intake, for now. This sound like a good idea? I'm looking for mileage more than massive HP, however it is a nice benefit, and I don't want smoke. Also, I live in WYO...I don't think emissions will be a problem out here.


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

I have no knowledge of the stuff that you are considering using so I'll let others comment on that setup. I too wanted max fuel economy with a quiet truck, and I am not the least bit concerned with proving my manhood at a red light.

My experience went this way - the Banks air intake alone instantly gave me 1 mpg & a little better driveability. When I added the tuner I got about another 1/2 - 1 mpg but a tremendous boost in driveability. The truck no longer feels like the parking brake is dragging from 0-20 mph, and roll-ons at any speed are fantastic now.

I have not fooled with the exhaust system in any way - everyone I talk to basically tells me that if you want to stay legal with the dpf that exhaust system upgrades do very little if any to help fuel economy. That said people willing to roll the dice on the dpf all tell me how much better their fuel economy is. Which is worse for the environment? Less fuel being burned or some soot in the air? At this point I am going to stay legal.

I did add the Banks intercooler tube which is larger diameter & has smoother bends, but I did it at the same time as the programmer.

Overall I like Banks sensible safe approach to tuning. They want your engine protected under any conditions. That can't be said for all of the stuff out there.


----------

